# Dnp Question



## jyoung8j (Jul 27, 2013)

How long do you guys recommend running dnp for? Read a lot of ppl just using for 14 days..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2013)

As long as you can stand it. It's dose dependent. Don't run during the summer though.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jul 27, 2013)

Well its cooling down here in ohio now.. so was thinking of trying next mth.. also what I read is its best to be on cycle while running it.. tht true..


----------



## Bigwhite (Jul 27, 2013)

You can run hi doses for short burst, 600mg for a couple weeks or 200-300mg for 6 weeks. Watch cardio on hi doses...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 27, 2013)

dnp is very harsh stuff..start out low 250mg for 4 days if your good bump to 500mg.I wouldnt go past 500mg


----------



## Spongy (Jul 27, 2013)

I would not run unless its 40 degrees or below.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jul 27, 2013)

Well its not below 40.. I was planning on running 250 for 7 days then 500 for another 7.. just to get few last stubborn pds off.. I've been following my diet I got from manny and I think I'm just flattened out and need little boost.. and I hate t3 and clen so figure try this.. if nothing else keep dose at 250 till I am where I wanna b..


----------



## Azog (Jul 27, 2013)

Or just adjust your diet and cardio (fuck cardio) to drop the weight...serious.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 27, 2013)

bro when i ran dnp it was the dead of winter and i was still sweating my balls off.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2013)

3 people with DNP experience are telling you not to run until the winter. You should probably listen to that.

Try an ephedrine and caffeine stack.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2013)

Spongy said:


> I would not run unless its 40 degrees or below.



And make sure you're stocked up on cake


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 27, 2013)

Make that four people - i ran DNP in November and December and was driving in 30 degree weather without any heating in the car dressed in jeans and a tshirt. You will be miserable if you start now. Wait until halloween - that will have you looking pretty good for thanksgiving.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 27, 2013)

Agreed with everyone. Workouts were disgusting, just pouring sweat. rest of the day had this constant heat irritation


----------



## PFM (Jul 27, 2013)

Make diet adjustments until you have yourself dialed in. Sure it can take years but once you have all your food allergies and bloat controlled with diet you can do incredible things and experience nothing more than uncomfortable other than just feeling hungry.


----------

